# Postpartum bleeding @ 6 weeks, Methergine, and breastfeeding. Nervous and have questions.



## ChristusG (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm 6 weeks postpartum and went in for my check up today. I'm still bleeding some. It's not every day. Some days I won't bleed at all. Other days I'll bleed some. It's not enough to fill a pad (even if I kept the same one on all day long), but it's more than spotting. My bleeding throughout the whole postpartum period has never been heavy. It started out as like a light period and has now turned into what I just described above. But today I had my 6 week check up and my midwife (there's also an OB/GYN doc but I prefer to see the midwife) said that my uterus is not quite as small as it should be at this point. She prescribed Methergine to me to constrict the uterus, as well as the antibiotix Suprax.

I'm very leery about taking these drugs. For one, I'm just very hesitant about drugs in general. I'm always afraid of reactions. For two, I'm nursing and I'm paranoid about something causing milk supply issues. From what I've researched, some say that the Methergine can cause supply issues, others say it doesn't. Also, I read that some people have horrible cramping with the Methergine and others do not.

I'm really on the fence about what to do. It's making me nervous. I haven't had an ultrasound to see if there's anything in the uterus causing it to stay enlarged. I thought about calling the doctor back tomorrow and asking for an ultrasound prior to starting the medication.

I guess I'm looking for advice. This is really troubling me. I had supply issues with my first child due to a stomach bug....but she was already over a year old. It was a pain to keep my supply up then. Now, #3 is only a newborn and I definitely do not want supply issues this young.

Has anyone had an enlarged uterus at 6 weeks postpartum? Has anyone taken Methergine? Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks so much.


----------



## olive&pimiento (May 15, 2006)

I think that the risk of retained placenta/membranes and the risk of subsequent infection (which in and of themselves can cause supply issues) would outweigh the risks of supply issues due to the methergine and antibiotics. If it were me, I would take the meds along with a good probiotic and I would let the house GO, try to get some childcare help and just sleep when the baby sleeps. I know easier said then done, but it sounds like you have some healing left to do. Good luck to you!


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Have them give you an ultrasound, if at all possible. My placenta was "bigger than they'd like to have seen" at my six week PP check up(after my 1st preg). But I had very good discharge, nothing too stinky, no fever or pains, etc....and my concerns were similar to yours, re: breastfeeding. So, I told them to hold off on pushing any drugs on me and they did and it went down on its own.

Uterine infection, retained placenta, etc is no joke....but neither is potentially messing with your supply when things are going well. Some women are effected negatively, some are not. You don't know which camp you're going to fall into (and I'd be nervous about taking ANYTHING anyway directly after pregnancy...the body is still doing such intense work to regulate hormones, supporting breastfeeding, etc etc).

So, call them up. Tell them you really want an ultrasound to take a peek. If there is nothing in there and there are no other signs that you are harboring nefarious tissues....I'd tell them to give you a couple of weeks and keep a close eye on how you're feeling, what your temp is, etc. If they do see something....you can take the drugs and not second guess if it was the right thing.

You are not just the patient....you are a real person with real concerns and if there is a piece of technology that can give you information that helps you more confidently weigh your options, risks, etc....well, they need to try and help you out with that.

GL!


----------



## kindyll (Sep 26, 2011)

I just got put on methergine myself- I'm 8 weeks PP and still bleeding. I went in and got an ultrasound yesterday, and there is still 'stuff' in my uterus keeping it from going back down in size all the way.

I've taken 4 doses so far, and the cramping is noticable but not too bad. I took 2 advil and am doing fine.

I've been a SAHM so far with DD, and haven't started a stash of pumped milk. I'm kicking myself about that now, if this is going to mess with my supply.

The meds are just for 2 days, then I go back in for another ultrasound to see if it worked. If not, we're looking at a D&C, which is all sorts of scary.

Bottom line: I have no useful advice, but I'm right there with you.


----------

